# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Great Dream Movies/tv Episodes?

## sammyba

Hey, I can&#39;t speak for anyone else, but there&#39;s nothing I like better than a movie (or TV show) that has either a good surrealistic dream sequence, or deals with the concept of dreaming in the plot. Since I can&#39;t think of a more knowledgable group of people on dreams, I thought I would see what everyone&#39;s favorite "dream" movies/TV shows are, and why.

Here&#39;s mine:

-Mulholland Dr. (Excellent exploration on the concept of consciousness and dreamscapes vs. reality)

-What Dreams May Come (Not exactly about dreams, but close)

-Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind:  What a great movie with such an intelligent take on memories, relationships, and our minds.    

TV:

-The last episode of the second season of "House, M.D." (House get&#39;s shot, entire episode is in his mind, basically)

-Any "Sopranos" episode that has a dream sequence. Of any movie or TV show, "The Sopranos" is able to just capture the surrealistic jumbled-togetherness of a dream.  Especially the Season 5 episode "The Test Dream":  Almost a third of the episode is an incredibly long, surreal (but authentic) dream. 


Any I missed? Please feel free to discuss any of these movies or others, I&#39;m very interested to get your takes on this (assuming I&#39;m not alone in my love of dream movies/Tv shows&#33 :wink2: 

[Originally posted in Nwbie Zone, but I think it belongs here&#33;]

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

I really liked the Butterfly Effect, actually thats the only movie of dreams I can say I watched lol

----------


## Wolffe

> Any I missed? Please feel free to discuss any of these movies or others, I&#39;m very interested to get your takes on this (assuming I&#39;m not alone in my love of dream movies/Tv shows&#33
> 
> [Originally posted in Nwbie Zone, but I think it belongs here&#33;]
> [/b]



Waking life, Vanilla sky&#33;&#33;  :tongue2:  Nightmare on elmstreet stuff is LD related too&#33;

----------


## dodobird

1) Alfred Hitchcock&#39;s Spellbound with dream design by Salvador Dali&#33;

2) Michel Gondry&#39;s The Science of Sleep

3) Azumanga Daioh "first dream of the year" episode

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

> Nightmare on elmstreet stuff is LD related too&#33;
> [/b]



wow how could I of all people forget about Freddy Kruger?&#33;?&#33; lol yea great movies indeed

----------


## Never

I think there was a Star Trek - Voyager episode that focused on lucid dreaming...a very good episode that was. It talked about reality checks, dream signs, and the like. I haven&#39;t watched TV in years and know next to nothing about it these days, so that&#39;s all I can think of. I don&#39;t know any movies that really touch on the subject very well either.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The movie _Mirror Mask_.


...and that _House_ season finale where he has a lucid dream. I think it was last season.

----------


## Wolffe

Oooh nearly forgot Kurosawa&#39;s &#39;Dreams&#39; (夢 - &#39;Yume&#39 :wink2:

----------


## Alex D

Dude, Waking Life. Awesome film.

----------


## Wolffe

> Dude, Waking Life. Awesome film.
> [/b]



Dude, I already said it&#33;  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> 1) Alfred Hitchcock&#39;s Spellbound with dream design by Salvador Dali&#33;
> [/b]



Dude I already said that one&#33;  ARe there two threads going that are exactly the same?

----------


## ~Erin~

> The movie _Mirror Mask_.
> ...and that _House_ season finale where he has a lucid dream. I think it was last season.
> [/b]




I agree with you "Mirror Mask"  was a wonderful film  involving lucid dreaming. 
Also, the House Episode is called "No reason" One of my favourites they have done.

If  there are  any buffy the vampire slayer fans. The last episode on the forth season called "Restless" was really good and related to dreams/lucid dreaming. One of my favourite episodes because of that.

Waking life has been mentioned. 

hum..I think that all I can think of at the moment   ::?: 

EDIT: Actually come to think about it , has any seen the movie "Stay?" From what I got out of it , I believed it was a dream type of movie . Anyway it made your mind think. I forget what the actor name is but the guy from the NoteBook and Ewan McGregor were in the film.

----------


## metcalfracing

> ...and that _House_ season finale where he has a lucid dream. I think it was last season.
> [/b]



I sat here thinking... That wasn&#39;t lucid, he spent the whole time solving the case... but as I said that, I got a gory picture in my minds eye were he stabs the guy and rips open his chest... nothing like having your thought process torn up and thrown in garbage disposal...

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I sat here thinking... That wasn&#39;t lucid, he spent the whole time solving the case... but as I said that, I got a gory picture in my minds eye were he stabs the guy and rips open his chest... nothing like having your thought process torn up and thrown in garbage disposal...
> [/b]



That was a great episode... him trying to figure out if he was halucinating or not.

----------


## The Cusp

I can&#39;t beleive nobody mentioned the Matrix.  

There used to be this show on YTV about a kid in a coma.  It would go back and forth between waking life and his persistant coma induced dream world.  His dream world was a post apocalyptic future ruled by kids.  Wish I could remember the name of it.

Searching for the name of that show, I came across some old TVONTARIO kids show, Read all About it, and Artscape.  Those were deffinately dream like shows for me.  

And anyone ever see Doctor Snuggles?  I dont know if that show is more like a dream or a bad acid trip

And there was a movie called Dreamscape, but I dont remember it that well.

----------

